# Topics > Related topics > Stores >  Robotic mobile vending machines, Tortoise, San Francisco, California, USA

## Airicist2

Developer - Tortoise

----------


## Airicist2

Article "Robotics startup Tortoise is testing mobile vending machines in a Walmart parking lot. "You get what you want and go.""

by Nancy Luna and Ben Tobin
August 9, 2022

----------

